

A VC Firm Dedicated To Serving Intelligence Community - LemonadeBoy
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/09/more-than-2-billion-in-u-s-spending-dedicated-to/

======
BrentRitterbeck
There's a lot of big names they have funded:

[https://www.iqt.org/portfolio/alphabetical.html](https://www.iqt.org/portfolio/alphabetical.html)

